# Ullswater trip - First outing.



## bushnk (Oct 26, 2019)

We have just completed out first trip in our Wildax with the kids. We stayed at a great nice very close to Ullswater called the Quiet Site.

https://thequietsite.co.uk/

The site was very well kept, child friendly with nice pitches, not to cramped together.
Our pitch had water and hook-up, plus a drain.
There is a dedicated m/h service point with good facilities for emptying waste of all kinds.
The on-site shop and bar were excellent as were the toilet ans washing facilities, which were spotless clean and very warm.
On-site hot food was limited unless you are a sausage lover.
There are good walks form this site around Ullswater ranging from a couple of miles to much longer., but as with most Lake District walks, proper attire is best.
We took the van into both Keswick and Ambleside and found the public car parks very m/h friendly with large bays and no height restrictions.

As first trips go it went better than we could have hoped. My only anxious moment was my first encounter with an LPG pump at a garage but even that was ok. As expected the kids loved it, and didnt want their tech that much (top result). Sincei t was halloween there were lots of pitches with pumpkins out and quite a few families trick or treating.

The van performed flawlessly and was a pleasure to drive even through the narrow Cumbrian lanes.

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow, that sounds great Nick! Just the start!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nice spot. I had a boat at the marina just near that site for years. One of my favourite places in the world.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's a wonderful hobby when all goes well & with no tears from the sprogs.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We had a trailer tent on side farm for a couple of years , years ago 

Beautiful position next to the lake on top field which was camping only 

Good walking base for helvellyn and High street range if you are into mountain walking 

Used the quiet site when it first opened, when it was very basic 

Much more developed now by the looks of it 

Sandra


----------



## bushnk (Oct 26, 2019)

I met someone else who had been there many years back. I think it has changed quite a bit. It certainly is a very slick operation now.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

we were there before the barn became a bar

We were there when the barn was becoming and became a bar 

And the signs were on the wall

Trailer tents and 6 kids were not the target market any more 

The owners were for better and bigger things 

Still the N trust still welcome those on lower budgets , walkers , climbers of the fells, in tents

As well as M.Homers ,

Our young who will climb and love those fells , but not in MH s

And continue the tradition and joy, of climbing the mountains, walking the ridge routes , sliding down skrees

In sun and snow, just as our 6kids did 

And I wish I could once more climb a mountain there 

Listen to Vagner, as I tramped the cathedral route to Pillar 

Send our Odin , long departed GS across the snow to test it 

Past the ambulance box 

Ignore me, you’ve set off a chain of memories 

But if you are young

Well maybe you could take your kids on those routes 

And they will turn out magnificent?

No they won’t 

But they will to you 

But maybe they will just appreciate the great outdoors

Maybe they will be cyclists , Run the fells, as our did

Of maybe just fall in love with our beautiful country 

Sandra


----------



## bushnk (Oct 26, 2019)

You are very talented Sandra.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No, bushnik 

I’m very old

And life has had its toll and no longer can I walk those fells 

But I’m so keen on our beautiful country, my memories of walking the Lakeland fells 

And you can learn to read them 

And pass that knowledge to your kids 

And let’s be fair

To stand at the top of a mountain 

And gaze

Wether it be Helvelyn or Catbells 

Priceless

Sandra


----------

